# Selling surplus Tau, will consider trade for: NECRONS, DARK ELDAR, CHAOS



## MetalHandkerchief (Aug 3, 2009)

Unless otherwise noted, items are unpainted but assembled.

2 squads of Fire Warriors w/2 drones ea.

1 squad of Pathfinders + Shas'Ui w/2 drones ea.

1 Crisis suit commander w/ Cyclic Ion Blaster and Burst Cannon. Can include an extra weapon or two of your choice. Unfinished paint job, easy to cover up as it is thin.

1 squad of Vespid

A wazillion Drones

1 Piranha, basecoated in Army Painter's Space Wolf Grey-lookalike colour.

50 Kroot

2 Devilfish, one is painted (white/red) but very thinly, will easily take more base coat to cover up without losing definition of detail.

A Hammerhead w/Railgun (basecoated black)


========

Partial trades I would consider:

-Necron Triarch Stalkers
-Necron Wraiths
-Necron doom/night scythes
-Tomb Blades
-Warriors


========

Dark Eldar Raiders, Ravagers
Cronos, Talos (must have both options)

========

Chaos Plague Marines
Chaos cultists
Chaos Dark Vengeance Chosen


----------

